# DRACULAS KB Book of the Day $2.99



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Now up on Kindle are teaser chapters for the horror novel DRACULAS, written by Blake Crouch, Jack Kilborn, Jeff Strand, and F. Paul Wilson.

http://www.amazon.com/DRACULAS-Chapters-Upcoming-Release-ebook/dp/B0042ANZBU

This comprises the first 50 pages of the novel, and it's free. The pre-order page is also live. DRACULAS is being released October 19, for $2.99.

http://www.amazon.com/DRACULAS-Novel-Terror-ebook/dp/B0042AMD2M

*A DYING MAN'S GREATEST TREASURE&#8230;*
Mortimer Moorecook, retired Wall Street raider, avid collector, is losing his fight against cancer. With weeks to live, a package arrives at the door of his hillside mansion-an artifact he paid millions for&#8230;a hominoid skull with elongated teeth, discovered in a farmer's field in the Romanian countryside. With Shanna, his beautiful research assistant looking on, he sinks the skull's razor sharp fangs into his neck, and immediately goes into convulsions.

*OPENS THE DOOR TO AN ANCIENT EVIL...*
A rural hospital. A slow night in the ER. Until Moorecook arrives strapped to a gurney, where he promptly codes and dies.
*
WHERE DEATH IS JUST THE BEGINNING.
*Four well-known horror authors pool their penchants for scares and thrills, and tackle one of the greatest of all legends, with each writer creating a unique character and following them through a vampire outbreak in a secluded hospital.

The goal was simple: write the most intense book they possibly could.

Which they did.

A word of warning:

Within these pages, you will find no black capes, no satin-lined coffins, no brooding heartthrobs who want to talk about your feelings. Forget sunlight and stakes. Throw out your garlic and your crosses. This is the Anti-TWILIGHT.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

I think this is going to be a HUGE success for you guys. Getting to read all four of you for that price is incredible.

Is it clear which author writes each part?


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

I love that there's more Kilborn stuff coming!, I'll be getting this one for sure. I want less novels with names based on Alcoholic drinks and more horror  ....But seriously if the JD books were priced the same as Endurance/Trapped etc I would get them.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

MosesSiregarIII said:


> I think this is going to be a HUGE success for you guys. Getting to read all four of you for that price is incredible.
> 
> Is it clear which author writes each part?


No. It's seamless.

My wife has read the first half. She's read all of Paul's and Blake's books, and six of Jeff's books, and (of course) all of my books.

She couldn't tell who wrote what. At all. She made a few guesses when I prodded her, and was wrong.

One of the reasons this was such an easy book to write is because all four of us were on the same page (often literally--"literally" meaning "literally.") We knew what we needed, we all shared the same concept, and we went for it.

This reads like a novel with one author, even though we all made equal contributions.

As part of the extras (this ebook will have a ton of extras) we're doing a round robin interview with all four of us, explaining how this project came to be. We're also including 20k words of our emails, back and forth to one another, as we worked on the story, which details the entire writing process, who wrote what, things that were added, cut, and switched, editorial suggestions to each other, etc. It will be probably be boring for readers, but for writers interested in collaboration, it offers a peek behind the curtains of how we did it.

You'd think with four cooks, the broth would be spoiled. In fact, this was one of the easiest projects any of us have ever worked on. Best of all, this formula is repeatable. Any four accomplished authors could do the same thing we did, if they knew how we approached it.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Cloysterpete said:


> I love that there's more Kilborn stuff coming!, I'll be getting this one for sure. I want less novels with names based on Alcoholic drinks and more horror ....But seriously if the JD books were priced the same as Endurance/Trapped etc I would get them.


My JD books are owned by my publisher, who sets their price. I just emailed them a nasty letter, asking them to either lower their prices or allow my books to go out of print so I can get the rights back. They haven't responded.

SHAKEN, the seventh JD book, is coming out in October for $2.99. Also, next week, I'm releasing a Choose Your Own Adventure full length novel, which has Jack Daniels in it. It's wicked fun.


----------



## MosesSiregarIII (Jul 15, 2010)

Interesting choice. I wouldn't have expected it to be seamless like that, _or_ to be that easy to do. Your format inspires me and gets me to think about doing a collaboration like this down the road. I'm one who will really appreciate the look behind the curtain.

I'm going to request a review copy, too (I saw this mentioned on your blog). I look forward to reading the collaboration of four excellent horror writers.



Jack Kilborn said:


> No. It's seamless.
> 
> My wife has read the first half. She's read all of Paul's and Blake's books, and six of Jeff's books, and (of course) all of my books.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> My JD books are owned by my publisher, who sets their price. I just emailed them a nasty letter, asking them to either lower their prices or allow my books to go out of print so I can get the rights back. They haven't responded.
> 
> SHAKEN, the seventh JD book, is coming out in October for $2.99. Also, next week, I'm releasing a Choose Your Own Adventure full length novel, which has Jack Daniels in it. It's wicked fun.


Aah so that's why they bounce up and down in price every few days, sometimes by a little, sometimes by a lot, I should have thought of that. But how can your the e-books go out of print?, I guess you mean the print releases, so you also get your e-rights back if the print books go out of print?.

Shaken is going to be $2.99 in the US, but I think Amazon is going to rob us here in the UK, I remember reading about the deal you signed with Amazon Encore to have Shaken published and one of the results was that Amazon would price it as $2.99, but did pricing deal only extend to the US?, because it sure aint that price on the UK store.

All your self pubbed titles on the UK store generally track the US prices, so when the exchange rate changes they flicker up or down a few pence but not much. For example your $2.99 releases come to £2.29 which equates to $3.54, the extra being the 17.5% (soon to be 20%) tax we pay, that's value compared to print books which are way more than 20% dearer. But anyway instead of being £2.29 like the others Shaken is £5.94! ($9.20 if I migrate my account and buy through the US Store), now that's around what I pay for a paperback but not an e-book.

Any chance you could e-mail who set your deal up and see what the heck they are doing with the UK pricing?.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Cloysterpete said:


> Any chance you could e-mail who set your deal up and see what the heck they are doing with the UK pricing?.


Yes, I'll see what's up.

As for my backlist, if the print books go out of print, I get all rights back, including ebook rights. That would be my preference.


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Read the teaser last night, looks like a blast, man.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Harry Shannon said:


> Read the teaser last night, looks like a blast, man.


Thanks! Things start to get kind of gory after that point.


----------



## scottnicholson (Jan 31, 2010)

Joe, I will read it because I know you are one of the most innovative and fast-thinking writers on the planet and all the authors are ace. BUT--

I challenge your proposition that any four writers could get together, follow your blueprint, and do exactly what you did. That would never, ever happen again. What would happen would be four people did the same thing but totally different. Heck, I doubt if the same four authors could even pull off the same thing twice and get close to matching the same ideal. Not that sequels wouldn't be successful in their own right- there's just too much weird magic in all this to hope to duplicate anything. That's why every author's career is unique even though there used to be a set of golden rules handed down by agents, editors, and established writers.

Can't wait to read it.

Scott


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> My JD books are owned by my publisher, who sets their price. I just emailed them a nasty letter, asking them to either lower their prices or allow my books to go out of print so I can get the rights back. They haven't responded.
> 
> SHAKEN, the seventh JD book, is coming out in October for $2.99. Also, next week, I'm releasing a Choose Your Own Adventure full length novel, which has Jack Daniels in it. It's wicked fun.


I'm quite intrigued by your choose your own adventure book, since I've recently released one of my own. I think there are only a handful of ebooks written in this genre, but I have a feeling after yours there will be a lot more. I read that some 250 million of those original books were sold in the 80's and 90's, so I'd have to think there's quite an audience of adults with fond memories of them. I look forward to the attention your upcoming book brings to them.


----------



## kglavin (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds intense. I'll definitely have to check it out. Much success!


Kevin


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

scottnicholson said:


> I challenge your proposition that any four writers could get together, follow your blueprint, and do exactly what you did. That would never, ever happen again.


I dunno. I've worked with Jeff before on two projects, with Blake on two projects, and with Paul on one. Each time it was easy peasy. When I brought them all together, it was nothing but good ideas, enthusiasm, and zero ego on everyone's end.

I've also worked with a few other authors, with similar results.

Maybe you're right and not anyone could do it, but I've been pretty lucky so far.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

rudykerkhoven said:


> I look forward to the attention your upcoming book brings to them.


Thanks, Rudy. I've been writing non-stop, but will dig into yours. I've read a few others on Kindle, and they've been fun.

I just published Banana Hammock a few hours ago. Should be ready to buy by Monday. I dunno if it'll rocket up the charts, but it is easily the funniest thing I've ever done. As well as the rudest.


----------



## rudykerkhoven (Aug 23, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Thanks, Rudy. I've been writing non-stop, but will dig into yours. I've read a few others on Kindle, and they've been fun.
> 
> I just published Banana Hammock a few hours ago. Should be ready to buy by Monday. I dunno if it'll rocket up the charts, but it is easily the funniest thing I've ever done. As well as the rudest.


I know exactly what you're talking about with the CYOA book being so fun to write. Mine was a collaboration, emailed back and forth between my friend and I over several years, making it up as we went along, each of us continuing on from the other's choices. Hands down the funnest thing I've ever been involved in writing.

I'll make sure to check yours out when it's ready.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

The Amazon.co.uk links will be up soon.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DRACULAS-Tea...dp/B0042ANZBU

http://www.amazon.co.uk/DRACULAS-A-N.../dp/B0042AMD2M


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Ordered.  Looks good!  Thanks, guys.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Tangiegirl said:


> Ordered. Looks good! Thanks, guys.


Thanks! This was one of the most fun things I've ever written.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

So we're six days away from the ebook launch, and I believe this is the first time any ebook (independently published or traditionally published) has attempted such a large marketing campaign.

We gave away 260 copies of the book to reviewers who promised to post their reviews by October 19th.

We've set up a website www.draculasthebook.com to post the reviews.

We're advertising here, and on Kindle Nation.

All four authors will be sending out newsletters to over 10,000 fans to promote the book the day before it goes live.

Amazon gave us a hand setting up a pre-order page and a teaser chapter page.

We've been doing interviews on various radio and internet sites.

As expected, we're curious how Draculas will do. We believe it's a fun book, and the reviews seem to agree. We're hoping that all of our fanbases rally behind it, and that we'll also find new fans based on the concept and positive word-of-mouth.

It's going to be interesting to see what happens, and if we can successfully launch a book without any help from the traditional publishing machine.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Joe Konrath asked me to be one of the beta readers for his upcoming collaboration, _*DRACULAS*_, and I was more than happy to oblige.

What came out of that, was this very funny, very irreverent interview with two of those co-conspirators, Blake Crouch and Jeff Strand. The interview was much too long to publish here, so if you'd like to read and leave a comment for them, feel free to do so at my blog:

http://carlarene.blogspot.com

I hope you enjoy.


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Thanks! Things start to get kind of gory after that point.


Hahahahilarious! "Kind of gory..." You know, I am sooo very happy that you guys decided to set this in my home town of Durango. Wait a second, someone's knocking on my door. Looks like Blake, but what's up with his face? OMG he bit me!!!!

Seriously, reading this book will give you a whole new view of horror!  Wait, wait, wait--I've got to spit out this tooth.

note: This book is not recommended with those who have a phobia of clowns!

You know, I'm feeling really hungry, hold on (spitting out another tooth) Think I'll head over to the hospital for a snack.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

This is so silly.  I've put off reading the teaser because I KNOW I'll just want to keep on reading.  So glad this will be out in a few days.  I've almost clicked on the teaser every time I choose a new read but have (so far) managed to control myself.  I'll probably read it the night of the 18th so I can wake up to the whole book on the 19th. 

See.  I said it was silly.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

I go into some detail about Draculas, and why we self-pubbed, in the Huffington Post today.

http://tinyurl.com/3xyktso


----------



## Christopher Smith (Aug 3, 2010)

Excellent post, Joe.  You inspired me to self-publish, and in three days, I'm nearing the Top 100.  Sales have been very strong for my thriller, "Fifth Avenue."  I turned down a Big 6 because of you--and I couldn't be happier.  The response has been pretty incredible.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## KenHattaway (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like Halloween is going to be a wee bit scarier than usual this year.

Is there a way to pre-order, or does everyone have to wait till the release date?

-Ken


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

KenHattaway said:


> Looks like Halloween is going to be a wee bit scarier than usual this year.
> 
> Is there a way to pre-order, or does everyone have to wait till the release date?
> 
> -Ken


You can either go to their Draculas web-page, or to my blog with their interview--both have the pre-release link.

http://carlarene.blogspot.com or http://www.draculasthebook.com


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm actually looking forward to the bonus extras more than the book! (I love the bonus features on DVD films such as gag reels, "making of" features and deleted scenes and such.....For instance, with the directors audio commentary, which, while having the tendancy to be dull and boring, the right director who knows what the film buffs are after, will make a commentary fun and informative. Maybe this "bonus extra" feature will catch on with some writers' books and as long as they keep the prices reasonable....this way the readers will be getting more bang for their bucks)

So....Joe.... if your still reading these comments I'm curious if the book has a link that the reader can jump to in order to get TO those extras instead of having to read through the whole book page by page until they reach the end, where the extras start?

Good luck to all of you- hopefully this will be a huge success and the Big 6 will light a fire under their butts to adapt to this new world, sooner than later. A peaceful, comfortable transition will be fruitful for everyone, most especially, the readers.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Looking forward to this. Already pre-ordered. I've read endurance & couldn't put it down. Working on Serial, uncut right now.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

brickwallwriter said:


> I'm actually looking forward to the bonus extras more than the book! (I love the bonus features on DVD films such as gag reels, "making of" features and deleted scenes and such.....For instance, with the directors audio commentary, which, while having the tendancy to be dull and boring, the right director who knows what the film buffs are after, will make a commentary fun and informative. Maybe this "bonus extra" feature will catch on with some writers' books and as long as they keep the prices reasonable....this way the readers will be getting more bang for their bucks)


If I may jump in here, first, I think it's more like the "Big 5" now that Dorchester's shut down all but their POD department.

And next, I don't think enhancements, at least the way you're describing them, are anywhere near. Remember, especially this book, is only being released on Kindle currently, and right now, Kindle doesn't even do colour. No way could it handle audio or visual. And while The Nook handles colour and font changes, it can't do audio or visual. I know there are still some authors who are taking that chance by including videos and trailers, but unless they're being played on the free PC versions, I don't think they're worth the exhorbitant amount of money at which they're priced.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

Opus
I'm comparing the average film extras to the limited version Joe is doing in this ebook
Such as what he stated here: "As part of the extras (this ebook will have a ton of extras) we're doing a round robin interview with all four of us, explaining how this project came to be. We're also including 20k words of our emails, back and forth to one another, as we worked on the story, which details the entire writing process, who wrote what, things that were added, cut, and switched, editorial suggestions to each other, etc. It will be probably be boring for readers, but for writers interested in collaboration, it offers a peek behind the curtains of how we did it."

I'm aware of the limitations of the Kindle...I was just pointing out that if other writers INCLUDED similar extras to the backs of their books, it might be informative to new writers who admire any one particular writer who is kind enough to share deleted pages or sequences at the end of the book so that younger writers can learn from them

I know full well that videos are still a pipe dream for the Kindle

But thanks for your POV.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

brickwallwriter said:


> Opus
> I'm comparing the average film extras to the limited version Joe is doing in this ebook
> Such as what he stated here: "As part of the extras (this ebook will have a ton of extras) we're doing a round robin interview with all four of us, explaining how this project came to be. We're also including 20k words of our emails, back and forth to one another, as we worked on the story, which details the entire writing process, who wrote what, things that were added, cut, and switched, editorial suggestions to each other, etc. It will be probably be boring for readers, but for writers interested in collaboration, it offers a peek behind the curtains of how we did it."


I know what extras are there--I was a beta reader with an advanced copy. Your original statement did not lead me to believe you were aware of not only the limitations, but also the fact that not many authors are jumping aboard this train, for the reason I outlined. I didn't make your connection that you hoped other authors would do the same. That's all.


----------



## FrankZubek (Aug 31, 2010)

okay


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

We're live. 

http://www.amazon.com/DRACULAS-Novel-Terror-ebook/dp/B0042AMD2M/


----------



## Cloysterpete (Aug 21, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> We're live.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DRACULAS-Novel-Terror-ebook/dp/B0042AMD2M/


Is it up on Amazon UK yet?, I couldn't seem to find it with a quick search.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This sounds like a fun Halloween read!


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm definitely going to have to check this out.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

@brickwall - Yep, there's a clickable table of contents, to make navigation easier.

We're now ranked at 103 overall, and we also have 103 reviews.


----------



## opuscroakus (Aug 7, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> @brickwall - Yep, there's a clickable table of contents, to make navigation easier.
> 
> We're now ranked at 103 overall, and we also have 103 reviews.


Just checked the fiction-only list, and you're now, at this moment (7:00 p.m. CST) sitting pretty at #83. Congratulations!

I am going to shamelessly follow suit for the release of The Gaslight Journal. Wanna be a beta reader?


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Jack Kilborn said:


> We're live.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/DRACULAS-Novel-Terror-ebook/dp/B0042AMD2M/


As Jack noted, DRACULAS is now available! And I'm pleased to announce that it'll be our KB Book of the Day for tomorrow and the day after!

This book is tearing its way up the bestseller list - at this hour it's the #71 Kindle best-seller, and the #1 seller in Occult Horror.

With 115 reviews and climbing, this one's got a lot of steam behind it. Check out DRACULAS - available now for you to buy or sample on your Kindle, or read a sample in your browser.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

72 now with 119 reviews. 

How do pre-orders factor in? Does amazon wait till release day and then all the pre-orders help sky rocket it. Or does the pre-orders count as they happen?


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I'm so happy for you guys!!  What an awesome release!!!  

And you know, Jack, I wanted to thank you for being such an awesome role model for all of us.  You have so much wisdom and experience...it's just like soaking information from a sponge to read your interviews and articles about self publishing.  That Huffington Post article was chock full of pep talk!! 

Thank you for doing that and for being so vocal.  You don't have to have to demystify the industry...but you do to encourage others.  It does not go unnoticed.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

monkeyluis said:


> 72 now with 119 reviews.
> 
> How do pre-orders factor in? Does amazon wait till release day and then all the pre-orders help sky rocket it. Or does the pre-orders count as they happen?


I dunno. We had 360 pre-orders, and the first time I saw out ranking on the morning it debuted, it was in the 500s. Seems like 360 sold in one day would have raised it higher than that.

As of right now, we've sold 713 (which is about 30 hours after launch) and we're ranked at 75. No one knows how Amazon does their ranking, so I have no idea how long we'll stick in the top 100. But we do have over 120 reviews, and many of them are on blogs and Goodreads as well as Amazon, so I'm hoping after the initial launch buzz, word of mouth will spread.

If it doesn't, that's okay too. We're going to make money on this ebook forever. A big splash in the beginning is cool, but even cooler is $40k per year, for the next thirty years.

BTW--I'm going to do a live Twitter chat today at #Draculas. Watch this post for when, if you want to ask me any personal questions.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

I started this late last night.  I'm @ 20% now and am enjoying it on many levels.  It's gory-scary and laugh out loud funny, too.  (Don't want to post a spoiler so I'll just say that the page before the first illustration actually made me do just that.)

Excellent job, Gentlemen.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Draculas is now ranked at 66. Thanks to everyone who has bought it! Apparently it is possible to have an ebook launch that can compete with the Big 6. 

Traditional publishers have their blinders on. They keep insisting that writers need them. But we don't. We can do this without the support of large publishers, and do it well.

If you're a writer, and my blog and words have helped and/or inspired you, and you haven't bought Draculas yet, then a great way to say "thanks" is to buy Draculas.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Jack Kilborn said:


> Draculas is now ranked at 66. Thanks to everyone who has bought it! Apparently it is possible to have an ebook launch that can compete with the Big 6.
> 
> Traditional publishers have their blinders on. They keep insisting that writers need them. But we don't. We can do this without the support of large publishers, and do it well.
> 
> If you're a writer, and my blog and words have helped and/or inspired you, and you haven't bought Draculas yet, then a great way to say "thanks" is to buy Draculas.


I agree. You authors have the opportunities to self-publish. I think the quality from your books and others that I have read show that it's completely possible, as well as the sales proving it.

Congrats.


----------



## JA Konrath (Apr 2, 2009)

Blake Crouch and I are running a "You buy Draculas, we'll buy your ebook" promotion. Details here:

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,40179.0.html


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

this is a no brainer for me, as Rick Taubold gave it a rousing review and it's on my TBR list on Goodreads. 

got it! many thanks for the offer and best of luck raising that bar!


----------



## SuzanneTyrpak (Aug 10, 2010)

Now at #56 and climbing! Congrats!


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh, hell. I pre-ordered a week ago. Who could resist? Congratulations on a great promotion, gentlemen.


----------



## Tangiegirl (Dec 21, 2008)

Current Rankings at the time of this post.  Looking good, guys!

# Amazon Bestsellers Rank: #51 Paid in Kindle Store (See Top 100 Paid in Kindle Store)

    * #1 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #1 in  Books > Literature & Fiction > Genre Fiction > Horror > Occult
    * #11 in  Kindle Store > Kindle eBooks > Mystery & Thrillers > Thrillers > Suspense


----------

